# New member from IL



## Faremr1911 (May 27, 2017)

Hi everyone I have been into rats for the past 7 years and am wanting to start a fancy colony. I hope this forum can give me plenty of advice! 
P.S. If anyone in IL near chicago has any fancies for sale PM Me
Thanks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi. We are a mouse forum


----------

